# Buyers age!



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Hellpening up this thread to ask...well our age and how we came to purchase the car(gift from family or by saving a lot of time,etc)

Personally I 've been saving since 2010 for a 2 liter car< and fell in love instantly with the TT.I am 28 btw


----------



## EgremonTT (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm well on the wrong side of middle age. Using some of the mortgage endowment (remember them)which matures after 25 years. Does that count? Still need finance for the balance.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I bought the first TT when went out the mk2(2006), the order was made for my 27 birthday in November and she arrived in the 2007
I didn't wanna buy the TT, but my mother loved she more than her boxster so, I changed my mind (and often used her car!!)but after picked up my TT,every day was love!
Then TTrs for almost 1 year around 30, then changed car and worked abroad, but now at 34 always TT!!


----------



## xscorpiusx (Feb 7, 2016)

47 and Trading in my 2014 Audi A6 as a deposit towards my newly ordered TTS in Sepang Blue.


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

24 years old. Bought my mk2 TT black edition over a year ago - loved TTs ever since. I wanted to go back to petrol and get S-tronic..good deals on the new mk3 allowed me to get a brilliant car. 2-3 weeks into driving it and I love it...already put nearly 1500 miles on it. :lol: 

I was originally looking at trading up to a mk2 TTS but the mk3 seemed like the best idea.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Mid 50s and trading in 2.5 yr old TT plus finance.No mortgage as the house is paid for.I work with younger people who would like a TT which I expect it is aimed at, but are paying a fortune in rent/mortgage and cant afford a new car yet alone a TT.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

34, its a company car, I could have had a pay rise but I would have spent it on a car anyway 
It'll only be used for social/domestic/pleasure though since I work from home.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I was 9 3/4s, I got my first TT after defeating Voldemort (i was expecting it a gift, but ended up paying for it in with some gold coins i had laying around). That TT was traded in for the new nimbus 2006 QS. I went through TT like a Amsterdam hooker goes through condoms before having some fun with a supercar or two. Returned to the TT as i needed rear seats to do the school run for 2 but looking for the next thing... :twisted:


----------



## Ollie W (Oct 4, 2015)

26. Sold my mum and dad's house now they're sadly no longer with us and put some of the money into my TT. Which I pick up tomorrow!!!!


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

54 years old but I am feeling as 24 -


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

61. Recently took early retirement so I'm trading in my 2.5 year old Mk2 Coupe for a new Mk3 Roadster so that I can go cruising around with hood down in all my newly acquired free time.


----------



## ttsroadsternewbie (Feb 13, 2016)

34. Split up with the girlfriend and thought f*%k it and ordered a TTS Roadster


----------



## gavstar_TT (Feb 3, 2016)

35. No need for a big car anymore after change in circumstances (split) so what the hell! Black TTS coupe awaited!


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

50 years old and after 12 years of paying Csa of nearly 45000 I decided it's my time to have a car I've always wanted.
So tts ordered and due to built on the 21st March 2016.
The kids can get the bus.


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

just turned 40 ( [smiley=bigcry.gif] ),
second TT, first Mk2 bought new 2012. TTS Mk3 taken on Aug 15, new again. funny thing i sold the mk2 to a guy here near by and from time to time i see my ex around, strange feeling.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

25 and first brand new car 

Bored of driving old Renaultsport's, GTI's, Type-R's and M3's!


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

Fun to read everyone's story :lol:

26 and also first brand new car.
I wanted to buy a house first and then go for a nice car, but the bank didn't gave me a mortgage (additional requirements for entrepreneurs, waiting 3 years blabla), so I thought f*%k it and ordered a TTS  the house will also come (end of this year).


----------



## jcarmon (Feb 8, 2016)

Just turned 23, first brand new car. Went in for a Black Edition A5 Coupe which I was set on getting, saw the new TT, test drove that and TT, walked out with a very different mindset! Build date 7th March cannot wait!


----------



## Keltosh (Jan 27, 2016)

65.!! Quattro s-tronic TT on order in Daytona Grey with comfort pack, cruise control, auto dimming interior mirror and auto dimming folding door mirrors. ( my 3rd TT ).


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

jcarmon said:


> Just turned 23, first brand new car. Went in for a Black Edition A5 Coupe which I was set on getting, saw the new TT, test drove that and TT, walked out with a very different mindset! Build date 7th March cannot wait!


Greta choice!

The A5 is probably the most dated looking Audi atm, and Nov can't come soon enough for the new model!


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

ttsroadsternewbie said:


> 34. Split up with the girlfriend and thought f*%k it and ordered a TTS Roadster


That's got to be one of the best replies on the forum. [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ttsroadsternewbie (Feb 13, 2016)

sherry13 said:


> ttsroadsternewbie said:
> 
> 
> > 34. Split up with the girlfriend and thought f*%k it and ordered a TTS Roadster
> ...


Lol, thanks


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


Huh?


----------



## cstarby (Jan 11, 2015)

27 - Took delivery of the new TTS a few weeks ago, after trading my old MK2 TTS in for a (don't shoot me) BMW Z4 for last summer and regretting it!!!


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Rev said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]
> ...


Haha the crappy Tapatalk app and its lovely way of doing smileys with subtitles. In fact, just the subtitles. Let's see what this does: [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> Rev said:
> 
> 
> > sherry13 said:
> ...


Ahh right, lol, yeah that is pretty crappy [FACE WITH ANGER]


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

41 years old.
Working my ar$e off every day to fund a house extension, holidays, a wife with a shopping habit, 2 kids that literally eat money and the wifes new Discovery Sport.
Decided it was time I put some of my money where I enjoy it and ordered a TTS.


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

35. Got fed up with a terrible S3 (8V). Had a TTS as an Audi Assist loaner and fell in love. Dealer did me a decent deal writing off any negative equity on the S3 plus a decent deposit. All on PCP.


----------



## RamsayTT (Oct 10, 2015)

27 when we ordered it. Thought we would have one last huurrraahhh before the pitter-patter off little feet hopefully come along!!!


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Great answers guys but only a few of the lads under 30 like me,are telling how they got it(gift or saved)..would love yo hear their stories!


----------



## RamsayTT (Oct 10, 2015)

Forgot to say. I am rubbish at saving and no one loves me enough to get me one as a gift so I pcp'd the lot!


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I have got the cash,but dont want to blow over £30K on a car as it wont go back in the bank.So used PCPs for over 20yrs now.
The only downside is not much equity these days so having to use my own money towards deposit.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Not sure I want to disclose too much on a public forum about financial matters but this is really a toy/weekend car now that I commute on the train. Btw just turned 44 with no wife or kids but sure that if I had a family, then a weekend car of some sort would come into play. probably an older Elise.  4th TT and 5th Audi too, see my sig for more info. 8)


----------



## cstarby (Jan 11, 2015)

thanasis.mpougon said:


> Great answers guys but only a few of the lads under 30 like me,are telling how they got it(gift or saved)..would love yo hear their stories!


Christmas bonus, had planned on it being the deposit for a buy-to-let but like RamsayTT said, potential of a kiddy soon [smiley=baby.gif] so thought sod it one last silly purchase!!!


----------



## Futura (Dec 14, 2015)

Bought myself first car 18yo.. A blue Punto GT.. Always liked TT's.. So , this year at 29 i decided to do my self a present.. After hard work and patience..


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

34, saved like crazy. part ex'd a 1 year Golf R for my TTS, had to drop some cash too.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

31 and business is going well so treating myself.

Getting my nice car thing out of the way before I look too old to pull it off.

Old guys don't suit sporty cars.... runs :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

placeborick said:


> 31 and business is going well so treating myself.
> 
> Getting my nice car thing out of the way before I look too old to pull it off.
> 
> Old guys don't suit sporty cars.... runs :lol:


Heh you. Watch it! Anyway I always say you're as young as the woman you feel ..... but don't tell the wife. :lol:

I reckon that as long as I can still spring out of the TT in a sprightly fashion and can slip back in with ease then I'm not too old to "pull it off".


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

placeborick said:


> Old guys don't suit sporty cars.... runs :lol:


I think it's the other way around.
You see an old guy in a sporty car and think "Successful but still living life, enjoying himself. Kids have probably grown up and he's earned that car". 
You see a young lad in a car and think "Pretentious little tw4T! Bet he lives at home and the car is on finance"

I'm not saying that's what I think of you, of course :wink:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

EgremonTT said:


> I'm well on the wrong side of middle age. Using some of the mortgage endowment (remember them)which matures after 25 years. Does that count? .


I've got one of those coming out in 18 months. Showing as around 50% of what they suggested when we took it out, but as we cleared the mortgage years ago not worried, we've worked out it will be 'free' life cover anyway and unless they really screw us in the next 18 months, it'll still be a decent sum. (Enough for a couple of decent cars and a few good holidays hopefully)

Just out of interest what percentage of the estimated sum did you actually get in the end?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

EvilTed said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> > Old guys don't suit sporty cars.... runs :lol:
> ...


^^ What he said ^^

Cars and bikes are toys when you get on a bit


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

I was 49 when I bought my first Audi, a TTRS plus as stated on my signature at the bottom of this reply. This was purchased with some of the money left to me from my mother and fathers estate, the rest of the money came from the return of my 2012 plated Astra GTC VXR which was taken back by Vauxhall due to a very poor paint application at the plant in Poland a very long story which we will not go into at this time.

Prior to the Vauxhall Astra GTC VXR, I had always owned Vauxhall cars mainly VXR`S or GTE`S of some description due to the fact that my father worked at the plant in Ellesmere Port for more than 38 years, so I received very good discounts.

Then at the ripe old age of 51 I traded in the RS plus for the new MK3 TTS, would of been the RS if it had been released at that point. This was funded with the trade in plus some funds from the estate which where left over after paying a massive chunk off my mortgage. 

Will be trading in the TTS maybe next July or just after if her indoors will let me, for the new MK3 RS as long as it got 400bhp or more fingers crossed, but that will have to be funded with finance as all the moneys gone now.


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Well if you think I am jealous of you young guys who can afford a TT in their twenties - the hell I am :lol:

I was into my forties before I could afford a half decent new motor and finally got what I really want now I am fifty several years sold.


----------



## EgremonTT (Feb 13, 2016)

Shug750S said:


> EgremonTT said:
> 
> 
> > I'm well on the wrong side of middle age. Using some of the mortgage endowment (remember them)which matures after 25 years. Does that count? .
> ...


About 70% , although I transferred the funds into cash last year and prior to the recent stock market slump. Otherwise it would have been 60%.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Shug750S said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> > placeborick said:
> ...


Nuff said   and I think Ill leave it at that


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

thanasis.mpougon said:


> Hellpening up this thread to ask...well our age and how we came to purchase the car(gift from family or by saving a lot of time,etc)
> 
> Personally I 've been saving since 2010 for a 2 liter car< and fell in love instantly with the TT.I am 28 btw


do you like the idea to add a survey in this thread? ...like 18-24 25-30 and so on..


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

checked! [smiley=bulb2.gif]


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm 24, 25 on the 7th April so I should have just turned 25 when I get mine


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Yeah do a poll it you like


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

you should add it in your first post..


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok ok... TT's not so bad,

but there is nothing sadder than an aging man in a sportscar, it screams 'I was young and desirable once' :lol:

Just jesting like, that will be me in another ten years


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

placeborick said:


> Ok ok... TT's not so bad,
> 
> but there is nothing sadder than an aging man in a sportscar, it screams 'I was young and desirable once' :lol:
> 
> Just jesting like, that will be me in another ten years


Ageing is just a reflection of your mental attitude and physical ability. I'm no where near ready to start looking at a new NIssan Note or a Micra thank you.


----------



## mackem47 (Mar 8, 2010)

45 on my third TT. First ibis white 2.0 tdi sport then stop gap A1 2.0tdi black edition then 2.0 tdi Quattro stronic black editiion Now mk3 2.0 tfsi stronic sport with heated seats, Audi sound system and folding mirrors and parking sensors in glacier white. First car was a company car then rest on pcp


----------



## SuperMin (Jan 15, 2016)

I coveted the TT for years but thought it was absolutely ridiculous spending that amount of money on a car. When I finished spending money on doing the house up, then turned 40 and my 1L Yaris started to play up big time, I thought sod it, I work damn hard so took the plunge. I used to hate driving, now I love it.... So much more fun to drive. It's so worth it.


----------



## taurusean (Jun 25, 2014)

I was 27 when I got my mk2. I spent years wanting one but was never in a good enough position financially to actually buy one. So I worked my ass off at work, got a few promotions and some decent pay rises and treat myself to the mk2. Next on the list was buying a house, which I sorted out at the beginning of 2015. Then in July 2015, my Auntie (who I was really close to and was like a second Mum to me) passed away really quickly from breast cancer and it completely shocked the whole family. It got me thinking then; life is just too short to not go for the things you really want in life. Who knows what's around the corner right? So, I got another promotion at work in October, another hefty pay rise and bought my first ever brand new car (mk3 TDI S-line) in December. Over the moon with it, and it reminds me of my Auntie whenever I see/drive it (which is the best part). I'm 29 now btw.

It's interesting learning about other people's stories and their love for their TT's. Good topic for a thread


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

It's great to hear your story, the bits about your auntie and justification for getting the car are lovely, and heartfelt.
I just wish I got as many promotions and pay rises as you do!


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

turned 37 the day before I collected my TTS. Nice Birthday present. :twisted:


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm 52 now. Always had sporty cars though - this isn't a mid-age crisis honest!

Had L-plates on a Datsun Skyline 240k GT at 19 (my dad's first driving instructions to me were "slow down!"  ).
Then AlfaSud 1.4, Mazda RX-7 at 21 (three engine rebuilds - had it for 12 years!)
Then I had a 1994 MR2, Mazda MX-5 coupe, BMW Z4 sDrive 23i and now the TT.

A few bangers in between the fun cars (redundancy kept getting in the way) but mostly fun vehicles. One day I'll grow up and get something befitting my age. Actually test-drove an Evoque Pure the day after I test drove a MK3 TT last summer. I got about 100 yards in it before I hated it...


----------



## deanshaw24 (Apr 15, 2015)

25 and ordered my tts last week, previous Audis include 8p s3 and Audi A5 coupe. I did order a golf r, but the tts turned out cheaper and I loved the red interior! So canceled the golf and ordered the tts


----------



## DowneasTTer (Aug 9, 2017)

I know a forum no-no, reviving an old thread but hear me out. It’s been almost 6 years for the original post and the cars are now well into the used marketplace as well as new. So it’s quite possible the owners demographic has changed. 



In my case I just purchased a 2016 Roadster with all the US packages and only 11K miles on the clock. I owned a MK1 for 15 years then a MK2 for only 4 before this recent purchase. Currently I’m 72 live in North Central Florida and am a retired school teacher (15 years of retirement…. Best job I have ever had btw). I have been a sports car nut and owner all my driving life. My first car being a 1956 MGA 1500 roadster without the heater option in Maine. During college days I would purchase a moldy, rusted MGB each fall, run it during the winter months in Maine put a little polish on it, put what was left of the top and sell for a more than I paid. After 6 years (slow leaner….BS + Grad School I was able to purchase my first new car a wonderful Volvo 1800 ES.



While waiting for my new to me Roadster to appear (it’s sitting at the Audi dealership in Bangor, Maine waiting for transport to Florida) I have been reading the threads on the MK3 in reverse order to pick up ideas and the insight of those that have gone before me. What a wealth of knowledge on this forum.



Enough of my story, How about current owners responding to the OP.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

This forum was a lot more active in the early years, judging from the old threads. What happened?
Honestly what happened to many other car forums? For 100-200 people viewing, there is like 1 or two replies…
Makes me sad


----------

